# K2 Disciple or K2 JuJu?



## gera229 (Dec 5, 2008)

Any suggestions?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know anything about either board, but given they have clicker bindings, I'd say these are pretty old. I would look for something else if given the choice.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

K2 hasn't made the Juju for almost 10 years at least the disciple is from this millenium I believe. Everything is sicker with clicker oh yeah. Just google step in binding opinions you'll find your answer.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow I forgot all about the Juju, can't comment on the disciple. The whole idea with the Juju back in the day was it spun way easier. The juju was the "magic spin board" (as K2 called it) I rode a friends, god this had to be..I dont know..ten years ago.. and it spun MAYBE a little better but as a beginner it wouldn't really matter.

Do these come with the boots? Are they the right size for you? There's more factors here than the board.


----------



## gera229 (Dec 5, 2008)

And when I check out a snowboard from craigslist what is the main specific part I look for for any damage?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Look for base damage, make sure the edges are in good shape. Dont buy a narrow board if you have large feet/dont buy a wide board if you have smaller feet. If the bindings are really old make sure the plastic isn't cracking. If they are offering a package (including boots) it is very important that the boots fit you well.

Any used board will show some wear, but just be sure it isnt going to seriously affect the ride of the board itself (post info from craigslist here if they give alot of detail on it)


----------



## gera229 (Dec 5, 2008)

Suggestions are going slow so I guess I will go for the K2 JuJu. I hope this was a good choice.


----------



## gera229 (Dec 5, 2008)

On the JuJu there like a dent on the base of the board it's not that big, but I can like feel it when I touch it. Is it a big problem? will it affect the ride? Thanks.


----------



## gera229 (Dec 5, 2008)

Any answer?


----------

